# Visitors' satisfaction Brussels



## Cacouk (Apr 23, 2011)

WE LISTEN TO YOU!

Hi! Brussels has started a new quality process for tourism. Are you interested in sharing your experience about Brussels and helping us to improve the quality of our destination? You might even win a weekend for two in doing so... Just fill-in the online satisfaction questionnaire here: www.visitbrussels.be/qualitydestination. 

You can also view what other visitors think about Brussels here:
http://visitbrussels.be/bitc/BE_en/press_report/5736/visitor-s-satisfaction.do


Thanks in advance for your help - look forward to welcoming you back soon !
TOGETHER, LET'S SHAPE THE QUALITY OF TOMORROW


----------

